# Door slamming and asians.



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Not trying to be racist here but i swear everytime i get an asian no matter how friendly they might be they will sit in the front and ALWAYS slam the damn door. Is door slamming some sort of culture thing in Asia or what?


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

What car do you drive? 

The reason why people may appear to slam your door is maybe they drive big cars with heavy doors and are used to giving it a lot of force to get it to shut. If you drive a small, light car then it may appear they're slamming your door, though not on purpose. 

Though this explanation hasn't got anything to do with Asians, unless they all drive big cars in your area?


----------



## evidenceofevolution (Feb 15, 2015)

Every 

Every Asian I get is similar to my Indian passengers. They ride 4 dollar fares and don't tip. Only difference is Asians smell less like Curry and Garlic and speak worse English.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Asians have highest IQ of all races, priven fact.
But they are shitty when it comes to cars or anything else that's practical


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Not trying to be racist here but i swear everytime i get an asian no matter how friendly they might be they will sit in the front and ALWAYS slam the damn door. Is door slamming some sort of culture thing in Asia or what?


There is something known as "Observation Bias".
In your case you prolly had a couple of Asian Paxs who'd slammed the door. This made you go "Hmm"! Next time an Asian Pax closed the door Hard, not slammed, you thought "Damn Asians"! An observation bias is born!

My own Observation Bias is "Volvo drivers are Horrible drivers"!


----------



## uberlosangeles (Feb 22, 2015)

Excuse me guys, i am asian here too. Is not only asian people do slammed the door, all kind people slammed the door man. I think we as driver and own bussiness Uber, we should tell them to not close the door very hard for small car like i have too. Off course rider have to close the door little bit hard.

Cheers.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I like Asian women ! Asian riders are very polite.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

I brought this up before and called a racist.

Yep most if not all Asians slam my door real hard.


1 star for u garlic breath lol


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Only my kids slam the doors.
Seriously, it's pretty rare for a passenger to do so.
Maybe I'm just lucky.
And just for the record, I love Asian passengers.
They are always polite, always waiting at the curb and never drunk.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> My own Observation Bias is "Volvo drivers are Horrible drivers"!


Hey ! I have a Volvo.
I do drive the speed limit on the highway because I have to, small engine. 
On a local highway in Nevada I was going slow, the guy in back of me got angry, shot by me and then a highway cop made a U-turn and gave him a ticket.
I was laughing my ass off.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I believe this thread is simply racist even when trying not to be.. I've seen door slamming in all my pax regardless of race, and don't see a pattern when it comes to a certain race. People may notice an Asian person slamming a door once and are more keen to expecting it next time, so that is biased.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Lots of asians and indians in the boston market.... they don't slam my doors.

As the Fuzzy-man stated.... polite and rarely drunk.
Love getting the the car load of asian girls.... they're not as quiet and innocent as they'd like you to think.

Pubar stated... "*But they are shitty when it comes to cars or anything else that's practical"*
He's Generalizing Yes,....... But I tend to agree with him.

They are also the CRAPPYIST drivers. The men being at least as bad as the women.... if not worse.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

brikosig said:


> They are also the CRAPPYIST drivers. The men being at least as bad as the women.... if not worse.


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Chinese_racing_drivers


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Most of my Asian pax are nice except smelly Indians. Most of them don't tip however. The culture is to be frugal and never tip.

As far as slamming the door goes I dont think race/ethnicity has anything to do with it. I have had Asians/Caucasians/African Americans guy and girls slammed my door before. Nothing I can do but rate them a 2.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

One thing I noticed about Indian people, they make me wait. I guess being prompt is against their religion. 

Regarding car doors, it all depends on the car. I used to drive a smaller lightweight car and everyone slammed my door because the doors were light. Recently I upgraded to suv, and hardly anyone slams my door, because the doors are heavy.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

This is some thread 
If it were about black people everybody who jump on you.
Keep up the good work Mr. Moderator.
I'm white, not Asian.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Chinese_racing_drivers


I'm sure that there are some very skilled asian race car drivers... there's one thing that's amazing about the asian culture, when they start a task/profession.... they work like crazy and become the best that they can be, usually the best, period.

Unfortunately.... none of those highly skilled asian race drivers live/drive in the town that I live in.... because all the ones in my town can't drive their mommy-vans for crap.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> One thing I noticed about Indian people, they make me wait. I guess being prompt is against their religion.
> 
> Regarding car doors, it all depends on the car. I used to drive a smaller lightweight car and everyone slammed my door because the doors were light. Recently I upgraded to suv, and hardly anyone slams my door, because the doors are heavy.


moral of the story..... take the interior panels off your doors and put some lead weights in there to weigh them down. LOL


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Pax.. Turn on main st. 
Me.. Turn on main st? 
Pax.. Right
Me.. Ok, right on main st
Pax... Noooo left on main st. 


Hate hate hate backseat drivers..


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Pax.. Turn on main st.
> Me.. Turn on main st?
> Pax.. Right
> Me.. Ok, right on main st
> ...


Maybe he didn't want to say "reft".


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

uberlosangeles said:


> Excuse me guys, i am asian here too. Is not only asian people do slammed the door, all kind people slammed the door man. I think we as driver and own bussiness Uber, we should tell them to not close the door very hard for small car like i have too. Off course rider have to close the door little bit hard.
> 
> Cheers.


Now that it's been mentioned, Asians do tend to slam doors. All of my oriental Asian riders have slammed the door. The Indians (a country of sub 80 IQ) tend to brag about how smart all Asian people are. I guess Mumbai, Tokyo, and Seoul are sister cities.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Not trying to be racist here but i swear everytime i get an asian no matter how friendly they might be they will sit in the front and ALWAYS slam the damn door. Is door slamming some sort of culture thing in Asia or what?


Buy a VW. They are so airtight that door slamming is pretty near impossible.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

uberlosangeles said:


> Excuse me guys, i am asian here too. Is not only asian people do slammed the door, all kind people slammed the door man. I think we as driver and own bussiness Uber, we should tell them to not close the door very hard for small car like i have too. Off course rider have to close the door little bit hard.
> 
> Cheers.


You made his point about language skills.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow, this is a hot topic. Surprised it hasn't been taken down.

My experience, it's not the race as it is the age. So I am switching the issue from racism to ageism.

I have had the issue with the younger ones that slam the doors.

Just my 7 dollas, any sing you want, 7 dollas


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> My own Observation Bias is "Volvo drivers are Horrible drivers"!


^^^
Uhhhh.... I beg your pardon?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Not trying to be racist here but i swear everytime i get an asian no matter how friendly they might be they will sit in the front and ALWAYS slam the damn door. Is door slamming some sort of culture thing in Asia or what?


^^^
If you ever lived next door to them, you'd "Hear" that they do the same thing at home. 
The guy across the street slams his trunk the same way every morning before he goes to work. 
It sounds like somebody just threw a basketball against the front of my house.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Hey ! I have a Volvo.
> I do drive the speed limit on the highway because I have to, small engine.
> On a local highway in Nevada I was going slow, the guy in back of me got angry, shot by me and then a highway cop made a U-turn and gave him a ticket.
> I was laughing my ass off.


^^^
Got my last Volvo (or as they say in the ads these days, "VAHHHLvo") European delivery. 
You can get options that aren't available through the U.S. distributor. 
325 Hp XC 70, leather door panels, suspension mods, European color (Cranberry pearl). 
Could spin all four wheels with traction control off.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

brikosig said:


> I'm sure that there are some very skilled asian race car drivers...


^^^
I don't see them at the Indianaporis 500 or NASCAL week.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Purely out of curiousity, i play a game sometimes while driving.

When I am driving on the parkway etc and try to pass a car that is in the left lane
If the car is going 45 in a 65,..
I guess the drivers persuasion

Options are:

1-Elderly
2-Asian
3-Texting

I'm usually correct at my guesses


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I don't see them at the Indianaporis 500 or NASCAL week.


I loved it when Spanky and Alfalfa got into stock car racing. Good times!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

The thing that REALLY sets me off are the people that close the door with their hand on the glass.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> Most of my Asian pax are nice except smelly Indians. Most of them don't tip however. The culture is to be frugal and never tip.
> 
> As far as slamming the door goes I dont think race/ethnicity has anything to do with it. I have had Asians/Caucasians/African Americans guy and girls slammed my door before. Nothing I can do but rate them a 2.


Indians are of the white race.
They just got dark because of sun.
And also, they lack in tipping/honesty department 
Stay away fron indian sun


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

puber said:


> Indians are of the white race.
> They just got dark because of sun.
> And also, they lack in tipping/honesty department
> Stay away fron indian sun


^^^
But they sure do know how to post on youtube about Android phone mods.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I don't see them at the Indianaporis 500 or NASCAL week.


You don't see Danica Patrick winning anything either


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

UberSmells
Curry !!!
Drunks odor!
No showers!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> The thing that REALLY sets me off are the people that close the door with their hand on the glass.


Me too  a big greasy hand print.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Denouber said:


> UberSmells
> Curry is the worst!!!
> Drunks odor!
> No showers!


^^^
You wouldn't be saying that if you were ever in a Wilshire Bl. (L.A.) elevator and you couldn't decide what was worse, the Musac or the Kim Chi breath. 
lol


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Not trying to be racist here but i swear everytime i get an asian no matter how friendly they might be they will sit in the front and ALWAYS slam the damn door. Is door slamming some sort of culture thing in Asia or what?


^^^
Just thought of something.
Maybe it was the Lawrence Welk tapes you were playing?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

uberlosangeles said:


> Excuse me guys, i am asian here too. Is not only asian people do slammed the door, all kind people slammed the door man. I think we as driver and own bussiness Uber, we should tell them to not close the door very hard for small car like i have too. Off course rider have to close the door little bit hard.
> 
> Cheers.


I think 90 percent of all Riders slam the door. Today I had a person not shut the door and walk away. He was Asian. So................I only yell at my wife for slamming the door anymore and have learned to expect it.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

My Asian pax slam the door like it's their job. No remorse. Campus kids do too but they at least look at me/the door with a look on their face like "oh shit my bad". Speaking of Asian, I had an Asian pax who I picked up a few days ago and it was their first ride. She said " thank you so much for pick up. My first driva cancel because he say already had other rider in car. Second driva I reques just sit and no move for 20 minutes so I cancel". I just smiled. Keep droppin the rates Trav.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

brikosig said:


> Lots of asians and indians in the boston market.... they don't slam my doors.
> 
> As the Fuzzy-man stated.... polite and rarely drunk.
> Love getting the the car load of asian girls.... they're not as quiet and innocent as they'd like you to think.
> ...


Ever heard the term DWO? Used to use it when I was an EMT years ago. Now we would have to be politically correct and say DWA. (Driving While Oriental--sorry, Asian)

Used to work in a lab with a Vietnamese guy and I told him about the term. After that every time we went out for lunch he would yell at bad drivers and call them DWOs in his thick Vietnamese accent. F***ing hysterical. He was an ok driver but the Chinese guy in our lab was awful. We only let him drive once and that was the last time.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The Kid said:


> You made his point about language skills.


You speak two languages you're bilingual. 3=trilingual. More=multilingual

One=American...and yet they make fun of other's language skills. 
n'est pas?


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Ever heard the term DWO? Used to use it when I was an EMT years ago. Now we would have to be politically correct and say DWA. (Driving While Oriental--sorry, Asian)
> 
> Used to work in a lab with a Vietnamese guy and I told him about the term. After that every time we went out for lunch he would yell at bad drivers and call them DWOs in his thick Vietnamese accent. F***ing hysterical. He was an ok driver but the Chinese guy in our lab was awful. We only let him drive once and that was the last time.


My asian friends... both male and female..... love the DWO term.... it's freakin' hysterical.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I have to say asian pax are probably the best 

Every time I accept a ping and see an Asian name it's awesome 

I know there won't be any incident. Are usually friendly, are never shit faced drunk, and a lot don't even speak english so I don't even have to talk to them.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

except for Indians. whenever i saw an Indian name, i will keep them waiting forever. why? they keep driver waiting up to 5 minutes, they have strong body odor, they never tip, they are frequent a $4 trip and you need to drive them 4 miles. wtf!
if you're too smart, you will not be easy to hail a ride. idiot Indians.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You speak two languages you're bilingual. 3=trilingual. More=multilingual
> 
> One=American...and yet they make fun of other's language skills.
> n'est pas?


Je ne me moquais pas. Tout en soulignant un fait. Passangers Uber veulent un pilote qui parle couramment englinish. Manque de l'anglais était une chose qu'ils détestaient à propos des chauffeurs de taxi.


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

driveLA said:


> I have to say asian pax are probably the best
> 
> Every time I accept a ping and see an Asian name it's awesome
> 
> I know there won't be any incident. Are usually friendly, are never shit faced drunk, and a lot don't even speak english so I don't even have to talk to them.


I agree asian Pax are good they are straight forward. Not like those funking green snakes in the grass talk nice and rate you bad .


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Did any glass shatter after the *SLAMMAROO!!!*


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

To be honest, I'm a white guy and this post is very offensive

Probably the reason uber takes advantage of all of you. Coz you fall into the ignorant racist category that isn't intelligent enough to realize you're driving at a loss 

Stupid is, stupid does


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

driveLA said:


> I have to say asian pax are probably the best
> 
> Every time I accept a ping and see an Asian name it's awesome
> 
> I know there won't be any incident. Are usually friendly, are never shit faced drunk, and a lot don't even speak english so I don't even have to talk to them.


^^^
I'm sure that the feeling is mutual after you pick them up at the Ching Poo restaurant where they got a half cup of grease with their rice.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> Most of my Asian pax are nice except smelly Indians. Most of them don't tip however. The culture is to be frugal and never tip.
> 
> As far as slamming the door goes I dont think race/ethnicity has anything to do with it. I have had Asians/Caucasians/African Americans guy and girls slammed my door before. Nothing I can do but rate them a 2.


Indian-Canadian comedian, Russell Peters jokes about how cheap Indians are..he's pretty funny, if you haven't heard him. He rips on everybody. Is Filipino impersonation is hilarious, and spot-on.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> Purely out of curiousity, i play a game sometimes while driving.
> 
> When I am driving on the parkway etc and try to pass a car that is in the left lane
> If the car is going 45 in a 65,..
> ...


In SoCaL it's; 1. Asian 2. Mexican 3. Texter 4. Old Person If it's an SUV, it's a 30ish lady.

I also notice almost every Corvette driver goes the speed limit or slower. I don't get it.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I notice it's more the college-aged guys that are the worst door slammers. Hadn't really noticed it with Asians.


----------



## Uber_chick773 (Feb 10, 2015)

I swear about 85% of my pax SLAM the door!!! And that's ALL races. It irritates me to the core but I will start politely telling them to make sure not to slam the door on there way out...maybe adding "they're lighter than you think" to not sound so harsh about it.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Uber_chick773 said:


> I swear about 85% of my pax SLAM the door!!! And that's ALL races. It irritates me to the core but I will start politely telling them to make sure not to slam the door on there way out...maybe adding "they're lighter than you think" to not sound so harsh about it.


Yes, but of those 15% who don't... They're NOT Asian, are they?


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I like Asian women ! Asian riders are very polite.


I like Asian food. Not Filipino though, but Chinese.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> In SoCaL it's; 1. Asian 2. Mexican 3. Texter 4. Old Person If it's an SUV, it's a 30ish lady.
> 
> I also notice almost every Corvette driver goes the speed limit or slower. I don't get it.


Nice addition!


----------



## jafi112 (Jan 18, 2015)

brikosig said:


> Lots of asians and indians in the boston market.... they don't slam my doors.
> 
> As the Fuzzy-man stated.... polite and rarely drunk.
> Love getting the the car load of asian girls.... they're not as quiet and innocent as they'd like you to think.
> ...


How do you make an Asian blind? Put a windshield in front of them.


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

It's normal for them


----------



## jezhead (Feb 10, 2015)

You guys are really mature making asian jokes. I'm not asian (but my girlfriend is) and i can't believe there isn't a mod here that allows this kind of talk here.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

a great movie, "Blazing Saddles" could not be made today. Lighten up.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

cyb3rpunk said:


> Not trying to be racist here but i swear everytime i get an asian no matter how friendly they might be they will sit in the front and ALWAYS slam the damn door. Is door slamming some sort of culture thing in Asia or what?


I am asian, and only white people slam it on me... one white drunk girl slammed so hard i wanted to kick her in the face in the wells fargo parking. stop the damn generalization. you only notice asian.

anyway, i think you are a typical racist, like me. white pax keeps my rating low from day one. how about that.

oh, and what is with my white neighbor that beats shit out of his girlfriend at 3am in the morning. applying your genius logic: all white men beat their wives and girlfriends.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

AutoMobile?


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

It's Obvious you hate me, although I've done nothing wrong> I've never even met you, so what could I have done?


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Asians are smarter than the white dudes. That's why the whites feel so unsecured and so cared of the rising China.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Well , this thread just.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I've driven 2000+ trips and actually never noticed door slamming / no slamming. But I'm sure I will now be aware of it


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Pax mad with the surging price and retaliate drivers by low rating and door slamming.
Drivers mad with the slashing price and retaliate pax by low rating or cancel request.

The only winner is Uber


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> Indian-Canadian comedian, Russell Peters jokes about how cheap Indians are..he's pretty funny, if you haven't heard him. He rips on everybody. Is Filipino impersonation is hilarious, and spot-on.


tight as a fishes ass is what my mother calls them


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Asians are smarter than the white dudes. That's why the whites feel so unsecured and so cared of the rising China.


Everyone knows this is a Chinese/Persian century.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Danz Haagen said:


> I am asian, and only white people slam it on me... one white drunk girl slammed so hard i wanted to kick her in the face in the wells fargo parking. stop the damn generalization. you only notice asian.
> 
> anyway, i think you are a typical racist, like me. white pax keeps my rating low from day one. how about that.
> 
> oh, and what is with my white neighbor that beats shit out of his girlfriend at 3am in the morning. i guess all whites do it.


grow the f*** up I'm a blonde woman and I don't mind blonde jokesactually I find them f****** hilarious


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

SCdave said:


> I've driven 2000+ trips and actually never noticed door slamming / no slamming. But I'm sure I will now be aware of it


But out of those 2000+trips, did you ever encounter Asians?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

What kind of baby complains when the passengers slams the door? I shut the door by pushing on the glass because the machine is built to give me an electric shock if I push on the metal. Ground your cars and I'll push on the metal.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> What kind of baby complains when the passengers slams the door? I shut the door by pushing on the glass because the machine is built to give me an electric shock if I push on the metal. Ground your cars and I'll push on the metal.


The same kind who cries when sued for shattering my windows.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

JJcriggins said:


> Purely out of curiousity, i play a game sometimes while driving.
> 
> When I am driving on the parkway etc and try to pass a car that is in the left lane
> If the car is going 45 in a 65,..
> ...





Truth & Facts said:


> Pax mad with the surging price and retaliate drivers by low rating and door slamming.
> Drivers mad with the slashing price and retaliate pax by low rating or cancel request.
> 
> The only winner is Uber


lol true. i had pax who took like ten minutes to come out. he opened door and i hit the cancel. and smiled. and asked him: how are you?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> lol true. i had pax who took like ten minutes to come out. he opened door and i hit the cancel. and smiled. and asked him: how are you?


These assholes.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> grow the f*** up I'm a blonde woman and I don't mind blonde jokesactually I find them f****** hilarious


you are stupid indeed. if someone made jokes of my black hair i would be ok. but when someone calls you a ***** or split eye. or assume you eat human meat or rats. the list goes on and on. oh well, you ares stupid, no time to reason with idiots.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> you are stupid indeed. if someone made jokes of my black hair i would be ok. but when someone calls you a ***** or split eye. or assume you eat human meat or rats. the list goes on and on.


Ppl assume you eat human meat? I honestly didn't know Asians experienced racism.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Now you know which posters to ignore


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

lol yeah, the best part was when he told that I was supposed to "text him" and let him know where i was. i did hit the "arrived" thingy.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> But out of those 2000+trips, did you ever encounter Asians?


I live in the Los Angeles / Orange County area....yes, a few Asians here and there.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> Ppl assume you eat human meat? I honestly didn't know Asians experienced racism.


oh yeah, on many occasions. i am not even asian, i was born in russia, and only look asian. but my language is russian and english. but i s till get a lot of racism from whites because they had bad experiences with "chinese", etc.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> oh yeah, on many occasions. i am not even asian, i was born in russia, and only look asian. but my language is russian and english. but i s till get a lot of racism from whites because they had bad experiences with "chinese", etc.


So, you have the genes that produced native Americans? They're mixed with East Indian and ancient Russian.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Danz Haagen said:


> you are stupid indeed. if someone made jokes of my black hair i would be ok. but when someone calls you a ***** or split eye. or assume you eat human meat or rats. the list goes on and on. oh well, you ares stupid, no time to reason with idiots.


The one group that is treated worse everywhere is women. And the way men talk about them when they're not present is ridiculously demeaning. So how about you get on your high horse and start complaining about that?

Lots of people do eat rats. And guinea pigs and bugs and cats and dogs and horses and do on. I wouldn't assume anyone doesn't eat something unless I knew for sure their culture or asked. I think we can agree that very few are cannibals and anyone who "assumes" someone does is stupid or kidding.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The one group that is treated worse everywhere is women. And the way men talk about them when they're not present is ridiculously demeaning. So how about you get on your high horse and start complaining about that?
> 
> Lots of people do eat rats. And guinea pigs and bugs and cats and dogs and horses and do on. I wouldn't assume anyone doesn't eat something unless I knew for sure their culture or asked. I think we can agree that very few are cannibals and anyone who "assumes" someone does is stupid or kidding.


geez, you are missing the point here. what you had 3 classes of american education? seems like it... please pardon me to take you too seriously. now i am laughing, but it is sad. very sad.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

puber said:


> Asians have highest IQ of all races, priven fact.
> But they are shitty when it comes to cars or anything else that's practical


Proven fact my ass.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

SCdave said:


> I live in the Los Angeles / Orange County area....yes, a few Asians here and there.


In the City of San Francisco they're everywhere.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

y


jizzwagon said:


> Proven fact my ass.


agreed. also notice that -puber- says "But they are shitty when it comes to cars or anything else that's practical"... hmmm, i guess he does not realize that the super reliable camry he drives is asian made.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

MikeB said:


> In the City of San Francisco they're everywhere.


oh wow, now i amah scahhhhred. they are who?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2015)

My friends even slam my doors. I hate everybody.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> Proven fact my ass.


I know


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Danz Haagen said:


> oh wow, now i amah scahhhhred. they are who?


Chinese


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2015)

Please don't confuse MikeB with me. Thank you.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> There is something known as "Observation Bias".
> In your case you prolly had a couple of Asian Paxs who'd slammed the door. This made you go "Hmm"! Next time an Asian Pax closed the door Hard, not slammed, you thought "Damn Asians"! An observation bias is born!
> 
> My own Observation Bias is "Volvo drivers are Horrible drivers"!


Oooh. I've got one. Ever since I quit UberX, I can't pass one on the road without observing some invisible affront and musing, "Look at that ****ing Uber".


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow people are so mean here. Cock+ asian= cockasian( caucasian)lol


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

I can guarantee if anyone here had a chance they'd take an Asian wife lol


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

jezhead said:


> You guys are really mature making asian jokes. I'm not asian (but my girlfriend is) and i can't believe there isn't a mod here that allows this kind of talk here.


As long as you don't say anything bad about Obama, you're good to go.
Sure to be deleted if you mention the Marxist fool Obama.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

MikeB said:


> In the City of San Francisco they're everywhere.


Yeah.....it's called Chinatown


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Danz Haagen said:


> lol true. i had pax who took like ten minutes to come out. he opened door and i hit the cancel. and smiled. and asked him: how are you?


Then what? Drive off or make him re-request?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> As long as you don't say anything bad about Obama, you're good to go.
> Sure to be deleted if you mention the Marxist fool Obama.


Pls explain how capitalism has helped you out, fellow Uber Driver.

Then, if possible, please explain how Obama's policies are similar to those of Karl Marx.

By the way, due to this Uber experience, I did join the Communist Party USA (CPUSA).


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Pls explain how capitalism has helped you out, fellow Uber Driver.
> 
> Then, if possible, please explain how Obama's policies are similar to those of Karl Marx.
> 
> By the way, due to this Uber experience, I did join the Communist Party USA (CPUSA).


At least you have a _choice _as to whether or not you want to work for Uber. People leaving under the Eastern Block communism had it great, didn't they?


----------



## Applantation (Feb 1, 2015)

puber said:


> Asians have highest IQ of all races, priven fact.
> But they are shitty when it comes to cars or anything else that's practical


Who designs those IQ tests exactly?


----------



## Applantation (Feb 1, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> This is some thread
> If it were about black people everybody who jump on you.
> Keep up the good work Mr. Moderator.
> I'm white, not Asian.





John Anderson said:


> Pls explain how capitalism has helped you out, fellow Uber Driver.
> 
> Then, if possible, please explain how Obama's policies are similar to those of Karl Marx.
> 
> By the way, due to this Uber experience, I did join the Communist Party USA (CPUSA).


Good luck getting legitimate and intelligent responses to these questions.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

I might be one of the good ol boys. But this is 2015, and this is crap people.


----------

